# formula or cows milk at 11 months?



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I am having a huge dilemma and I would appreciate your advice.

I have been exclusively breastfeeding my daughter who is now 10.5 months old. I was hoping to breastfeed until she is 12 month old but unfortunately I have an overactive thyroid disease which means  (which went away when I was pregnant and just came back!). Therefore I need to start medication. The medication is excreted in breast milk and it is not recommended for bf women.

Here is my dilemma – shall I put my lo on formula or can I start giving her cows milk? I know that cows milk is not recommended until they are 12 months old but does it really matter if she is almost 11 months?

I discussed this with my health visitor who advised to start cows milk and don’t bother with formula. However, I am worried that she won’t get enough vitamins as I thought that milk forms the major part of their diet during the first 12 months. 

She eats really well and consumes three fresh meals per day (plenty of fresh food, veggies, fruit, fish, meat, carbs, etc.). She never had pouches or processed food and usually clears out her plate!

Would you advice me whether to give her formula or cows milk instead of breast milk? She is currently bf twice per day (I stopped her day feed) and I was hoping to gradually reduce it to once per day and then stop altogether. 

I tried formula and cows milk during the day and she likes them both. 

Thank you very much 

Sasha


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Sasha

Your Health Visitor is spot on ! straight onto cows milk. Your daughter is weaned so will be getting mins and vits via her food, with cows milk as well should be more than enough !

any worries drop me a line
kev


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. I forgot to say that I am not giving her any vitamins as I am not overly keen on artificial vitamins. Should I add some since she wont be having formula or breast milk? I rather if she gets all vitamins from her food but dot want to cause her any harm.

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Also forgot to ask how much cows milk should I give here? Thank again.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, she needs about a pint a day, so a bottle/cup in the morning and one at night should be enough, if she eats a really good diet then don't worry about the vits but if she is a bit picky then I would add some 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. Very helpful. Xx


----------

